

Ask HN: How to promote social startup? - dont_click

Hi guys, let me make a little intro: we&#x27;re making a dream contest platform - www.dreamise.com This is a public wishilst where all dreams have a rating, every month we realize top rated dreams. Anyone can post their own wishes, get votes and boos rating and receive what he&#x2F;she want.<p>So the main question is what are the best ways to attract users to this kind of startup and how to promote it?
======
nashequilibrium
make it useful first, social second.

